# Government Livestock Fallout Shelter Plans



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If someone has already posted this I will take the slap with dignity but I didn't see it anywhere on here.
I was looking at some pdfs on building/fence dimensions and wound up here;http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/extension-aben/buildingplans, found some good info. Then I came across this http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/5950.pdf

The pdfs are pretty good quality, also found a version of a strawbarn, http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/b712.pdf not exactly what we had around here but still interesting, the old guys could throw up one of them like it was nothing, and all it cost was their time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The NDSU archives are MASSIVE. You would have multiple doctorates if you read through all of them!

Did you find the guidelines for how to keep them alive and healthy while in the shelter? 

If you can't - - - let me know; I know someone who works there who can track down that info for you if it exists.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> The NDSU archives are MASSIVE. You would have multiple doctorates if you read through all of them!
> 
> Did you find the guidelines for how to keep them alive and healthy while in the shelter?
> 
> If you can't - - - let me know; I know someone who works there who can track down that info for you if it exists.


I have perused the NDSU archives numerous times. Many states have similar archives, but most are not as extensive. I have looked at some and come back a year or two later with major clipping of the amount of articles

This is incredible information. I have wondered if something were to happen globally, that would have the nuclear plants create a real worldwide crisis, how could we ever have livestock, wildlife or much more afterwards? If we were to go into a nuclear shelter, what would the world be like afterwards? It would be a big undertaking to prep for this, but hey, some guy named Noah did something similar.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

We plan to build the underground greenhouse using 4x8 clear sheets. After seeing this I wonder if I could make the roof supports strong enough to hold dirt if the need arises. As finances permit I would install solar grow lights which would be necessary for small livestock to thrive and to continue plant growth. 
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Enchant18 said:


> We plan to build the underground greenhouse using 4x8 clear sheets. After seeing this I wonder if I could make the roof supports strong enough to hold dirt if the need arises. As finances permit I would install solar grow lights which would be necessary for small livestock to thrive and to continue plant growth.
> Thank you for posting this.


I have seen this photo many times and would like one also. I never thought about using it for a nuclear shelter and for animals.

I have no idea where you are and how much access you have to Craigslist, but it is worth watching for steel beams, for free or to buy used. I know there are some knowledgeable people here who can give you good ideas to do while building to prepare for turning this from a greenhouse to a nuclear shelter for plants and animals.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I found a PDF on 
Bensoninstitute.org
It's called walipini.pdf


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

LincTex, I didn't look for any other instructions but that would be interesting. I have seen some info on it before, ranging from "remove one foot of topsoil" to "feed uncontaminated food and water for one season" :dunno: 

The "underground" greenhouse is really cool, even a hillside earth bermed version would be well protected and could be built so that added protection could be applied easily. There is quite a bit of info these days on "living roofs" and such for help on how strong the roof structure would have to be.

I really wasn't looking for something like this but it makes me think, (an always fun but sometimes dangerous enterprise). I really don't need one atm but as far as animal shelters something like this could be made fairly comfortable for the critters, moderating the heat of summer and the cold of winter. It would also make it fairly easy to defend or possibly even hide them if things really got that bad. If water, feed and mineral were kept inside then it would be very easy to let them out for awhile and then lock them up when necessary. 

I certainly agree about used or re-purposed materials. Of course if you have good timber available and the tools/know how to work with it then much can be done for free. All sorts of other alternative building materials like cob, rammed earth etc can also work great. For scrap metal in some places drill stem and sucker rod can be had for amazingly low prices on occasion, it would be well suited to projects like this. 

On a related note, "cattle culverts" that allow animals to cross under roads are practically shelters waiting to happen, just close off the ends


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Enchant,
If the current roof is waterproof and doesn't drain into the greenhouse, you could simple rig up a system to wash off the fallout and remove it away from the livestock and plants.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Enchant, If the current roof is waterproof and doesn't drain into the greenhouse, you could simple rig up a system to wash off the fallout and remove it away from the livestock and plants.


That would work for after an event but I believe to shelter animals during an event I would need at least 12 inches of earth to block radiation.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Enchant18 said:


> That would work for after an event but I believe to shelter animals during an event I would need at least 12 inches of earth to block radiation.


I like this greenhouse, a lot!

I thought about a friend who moved to Laramie, Wyoming area a number of years ago and has NEVER been able to grow any vegetables. For some reason, that area is just not conducive to gardening, unless you have a greenhouse. The factors probably include WIND, seasonal temps, storms, and maybe altitude. Laramie is listed as one of the 10 coldest places to live in the US. I think a greenhouse like this would work to help protect any garden in a windy area, which much of the Great Plains is subject to.

But, my thought is like you, Enchanted, having at least 12 inches of dirt on the roof. My question is, would you wait until the news came that there was an incident and then go shovel dirt?

My idea is this: If you want a greenhouse, and you want an underground barn, maybe you need to make both, if you have the room, the ability, the time, the energy, the motivation. If you have cattle, you can use it for them now to get them more acclimated to going in. Keeping feed in there would be a great idea.

I think about prepping and the "What if" way too much. I have thought about a big nuclear/fallout event. (Thank you Fukishima!) I have wondered about the cattle my relatives raise, always out in the open. If you were to create an underground barn now, your foresight on preparing for the future would be off the charts, because who else and where else would this be found, IF there was a large worldwide event? Having a space for even a flock of chickens could be huge. It could also be a place to store preps for now.

Another way to build completely fallout safe can be seen on Southern Prepper's video. He used 20 foot telephone poles for his roof. If you haven't watched his video collection, know that he is a pro, a leader in the prepping community.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> IF there was a large worldwide event? Having a space for even a flock of chickens could be huge.


Likely not a practical prep unless you had a lot of space and money.

I wonder how Von Helman's experiment is working out?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Likely not a practical prep unless you had a lot of space and money.
> 
> I wonder how Von Helman's experiment is working out?


LincTex, not a practical prep if you do not have the time, motivation or space. But some people do. Southern Prepper is one of those guys who comes from a prepping family. His parents were preppers before he was, according to what I have heard him say. He is involved with a strong group of preppers.

I believe this was a no cost build. He hand dug it here and there and had it done in a year. He is always working on something, while some of us are not such hard workers. He is someone who frequents Craigslist and shows in his videos many things he has gotten free and repurposed. I have seen old telephone poles posted for free on my local Craigslist.

It may not seem practical in some ways, but in other ways, too practical. I wonder if SHTF, living in a nice house on a nice road with all the amenities that you can afford is as practical as being able to go underground for a while? Or even in a not so nice home? But visible? Imagine the starving hoards after SHTF. It is not a matter of getting uninvited guests, but how many, how often, and at what expense and what scenario?

It is not pretty and no one would want to live in something like that really, but what if something like that means survival? He has many preps deeply hidden that people would not even think of, unless they knew him or had seen this video and walked all around his land.

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


----------

